# Urgent help - keys locked in boot!



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Not been a good week what with bursting my tyre on Wednesday night and now I've stupidly put my keys down in the boot and shut the lid, thereby locking myself out of the car and I don't have a spare!! Is there any way of getting in without having to order a new key blade from Audi? If not, how long is it likely to take as I have £100 of perisable food locked in the boot? Not clever, but I fear there is no easy answer. For what its worth I drive a 2003 3.2 V6 Roadster.


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE (Jun 16, 2007)

dont you have the boot release switch at the bottom of the dash


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

KEYSERSZOSE said:


> dont you have the boot release switch at the bottom of the dash


good point.........but i bet the poor sod hasnt unlocked doors yet from doing the shopping


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> KEYSERSZOSE said:
> 
> 
> > dont you have the boot release switch at the bottom of the dash
> ...


Correct - the car is locked, the boot is locked and the keys are in the boot!!!!!! ]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

well audi aint open today so thats out! have you got a spare at home? AA callout? 24hr locksmith?


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

AA call out they can get you in, there is another way, but not posting on an open forum :!:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

basky said:


> AA call out they can get you in, there is another way, but not posting on an open forum :!:


basky pm me the info just incase it happens to me bud please, as i still havn't got the keys i got from gunny coded as yet


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> basky said:
> 
> 
> > AA call out they can get you in, there is another way, but not posting on an open forum :!:
> ...


 PM'd you matey. But please don't publish :twisted:


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Plus this TT must have the loudest alarm I've ever heard ? :wink:


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Are you in yet mate, good luck if not  , congrats if you are


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

stevebeechTA said:


> Are you in yet mate, good luck if not  , congrats if you are


Nope, probably just have to wait and phone Audi tomorrow and see how long it takes to get a new key blade.


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

WHEN YOU GET YOUR KEY OUT 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-A2-A3-A4 ... 4ab0609bcc


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Someone has suggested trying to get a coat hanger conversion to open the door handle from the inside but surely it won't if the door is physically locked? Similarly, would the "unlock" button on the centre console work or the boot release button if you could get access between the window and soft top if the car is physically locked?


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Someone has suggested trying to get a coat hanger conversion to open the door handle from the inside but surely it won't if the door is physically locked? Similarly, would the "unlock" button on the centre console work or the boot release button if you could get access between the window and soft top if the car is physically locked?


Sorry mate! all has been tried and tested as the car is DEADLOCKED so NO you can't do anything unless you break the window climb in and rip the parcel shelf off which is going to cost you dearly :!: :!: :!:

Lock smith or go and order your palstic dealer key


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

muxgt said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > Someone has suggested trying to get a coat hanger conversion to open the door handle from the inside but surely it won't if the door is physically locked? Similarly, would the "unlock" button on the centre console work or the boot release button if you could get access between the window and soft top if the car is physically locked?
> ...


THanks. Can locksmith do it without breaking or damaging the lock?? If so, I could then remove the cover from behind driver seat and release the boot lid with the manual release mechanism?


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> muxgt said:
> 
> 
> > 35mphspeedlimit said:
> ...


Once the locksmith has opened the door without damaging the lock, you can then as normal press the boot release button as normal  so no need to pull anything as your car will be like you've opened it with your key, which unlocks the deadlock


----------



## cpjames (Jan 8, 2009)

Had to get the AA to do this for me today and they managed it without breaking the glass.. won't post here for obvious reasons but it was an interesting trick!!

Chris


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

Some one else done this the other day and Aa managed to get in .


----------



## iktank (Aug 20, 2011)

Green flag got into my car when I'd locked mine in the boot

Took him 60 seconds to get in throught the drivers door using without damaging the key lock, the device he used replicated a key in the door tumbler

Ring what ever recovery service you are with and they will get you in


----------



## vanboosh (Aug 28, 2011)

I watched an AA man do it for me a couple weeks ago. Its easy and only took a few minutes. Let me know if you haven't already been told and I'll PM you the details.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh dear, not that old chestnut again!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: What a fauxpas that was!!!  As far as I know though, this only works on Coupes and not Roadsters like mine!!!


----------



## ianboom (Apr 16, 2012)

Probably used something called a bump key for inner groove keys.

Had to go on a locksmith course as part of my job-you wouldn't sleep if you knew how easy it is to break in to a house through the front door.

Can't beat an old fashioned mortice lock-take ages to get into!


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

I locked my keys in the boot the other day (coup) AA came out and managed to open bonnet and then get the window power up so I could get in through the window


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Similar thing happened to me yesterday. Was in the car with keys in the ignition. Forgot something from the house. I returned to find my doors locked with the keys where i left them. I thought once you have opened the door it wouldn't lock itself. Not a happy bunny


----------



## ragnar (Oct 1, 2011)

My understanding is that if you unlock the car with the remote, it will activate the locks again automatically in about 60 seconds if the ignition is not switched on. (ie. you have to turn the key in the ignition, not just insert the key without turning it). Since I read that in the handbook, I make sure to keep my key in my hand or pocket - I never put it down inside the car!

(Having said that, I'll probably do just that in the next few days . . . . . .!)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Ragnar, Assumimg the door lock microswitch is working, after locking with fob, if the door is not opened it will auto lock itself. Ign on, is not involved.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

H11WGY said:


> Similar thing happened to me yesterday. Was in the car with keys in the ignition. Forgot something from the house. I returned to find my doors locked with the keys where i left them. I thought once you have opened the door it wouldn't lock itself. Not a happy bunny


Hi, Looks as if your door lock micro switch has failed & it doesn't know door has opened.
Does your "door open" alarm on DIS & do your windows drop when opening door.?
Hoggy.


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Hi hoggy. Yes alarm works but sometimes the window will not drop. Where can this micro switch be found?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi H11WGY, Its in the door lock assembly. Look for posts from Flash, he was supplying recon ones.
Here's one post..
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=251276

Hoggy.


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Thanks Hoggy


----------



## ragnar (Oct 1, 2011)

Sounds like my microswitch is intermittant . . .

Thanks for the link, Hoggy!


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Hoggy.. Don't forget to advise people regarding the checking order, or else they may face a large bill!

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=271034


----------



## Zonyx (Jun 7, 2012)

basky said:


> AA call out they can get you in, there is another way, but not posting on an open forum :!:


Any chance you can on me the way, I've just done exactly the same bloody thing

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

ianboom said:


> Probably used something called a bump key for inner groove keys.
> 
> Had to go on a locksmith course as part of my job-you wouldn't sleep if you knew how easy it is to break in to a house through the front door.
> 
> Can't beat an old fashioned mortice lock-take ages to get into!


This is why we have a BBD and cameras, just so we can watch his face.


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

This happened to me too I go Audi roadside assist they had a special key and got in the drivers door
I had to sign a waver about door/lock damage before he would proceed though 
The boot realese button did not work he had to crawl into the boot and 
get the keys before the car would behave properly


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Someone PM me the way the guys got in who wont post on forum? Kinda done the same myself :/


----------



## corrado1.8t (Mar 22, 2012)

coat hanger does work lads, did the same thing myself and went across the the car with a lenght of wire and pulled the door handle.......frustrating.


----------



## bexupnorth (Apr 13, 2012)

Our lass did this at the weekend. keys in the boot, but 'cos it's a roadster everything deadlocked long story short I ended up cutting a hole in the boot lid. We had issues with corrosion around the rear lights so this wasn't as drastic as it sounds. Not frustrating at all though...


----------



## deloox (Feb 3, 2016)

One of these and problem solved. To have just in case.
http://www.banggood.com/GOSO-HU66-VW-In ... 69721.html


----------

